# My experience with hard lumpy stools and constipation.



## Christian25 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hello there, Its me Chris again from the Philippines with IBS-C for 2 years now but I refrain from taking any laxatives or magnessium supplements and other drugs, I have to share my experience to you it might help. I have a question regarding my experience about hard lumpy stools, It seems that I get hard lumpy stools when I eat stringy veggies, you know those veggies that when you eat them and you chew something that is very hard you take it from your mouth and you see those hard thin strings, example veggies are green beans, chicharo, string beans (sitao in Philippines). This is my experience because once I ate a meal here in the Philippines called(adobong sitao, or sauted string beans marinated in vinegar, garlic and soysauce) and I ate it with rice for 3 meals straight because they cooked so many so I have to eat them all so it will not be wasted. After that when I had a bowel movement its very difficult to pass you have to hold breath, so hard, you strain to let the bowel out. You will notice that it is lumpy and once you examine the lumpy stools and you separate them (sorry for being graphic) you see those hard compressed strings on the bowel. But when I eat leafy vegetables and other veggies not mentioned above, fruits, and even meat wheter its white or red, its mostly soft and bulky or not that hard than mentioned in the previous. What can you say about this folks? Can somebody explain this because I thought that fiber can help IBS-C problems. Do we have to choose which veggies that we are going to eat?Also I have to share another experience of mine, you know to have a bowel movement there is a special chair that I have to sit on that helps, you know the large, hard, monobloc plastic chairs that are made from uratex foam with a slight curve going down, It helps greatly in making me have a bowel movement after eating rather that sitting in a soft foam sofa. I do not know why but It helps me, I think its in the curve and because its hard plastic, any comments?The chair:







Thank you for reading.


----------

